# Hello, new here from the Jersey Shore



## MeowMom (Jan 14, 2008)

*
Hi everyone,
I am a cat lover like all of you, new to forums.....this is my first try at this. I have always had pet cats over the years. Have 2 now, gray & white named Lizzy and a black & white named Sirus. I have recently become aware of what feral cats are and the large problem it is. My small neighborhod of only 2 streets just started having a problem, I knew something had to be done. I am now practicing TNR and have taken care of 7 cats, 2 of which were young and adopted out to good homes. Well, that's about it, hope to learn more and help anyone with feral cat questions.
*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!  

It's so wonderful that you're doing TNR. 

We'd love to see pictures of your kitties, please.  


*Marie* and


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome, looking forward to hearing more about and seeing your kittys.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! I'm a former Jersey Girl myself (grew up in the New Brunswick area). Enjoy your time here.


----------



## MeowMom (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, thanks for all the welcome posts. Seems like a nice friendly site.
Question, how do I post my pictures? Can't seem to figure it out. I read the FAQ's, looks like I can't post direct from my PC? Do I download my pics to somewhere else first? Help! Thanks.......
(Also how do you all make up those adorable montages of your cats with the pretty backgrounds! Love 'em!)


----------



## solid74 (May 2, 2007)

Check these posts out...

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=42818

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7780


Also, I have always been curious about this, being a lifelong Californian.... Why is it called the Jersey Shore? We call everything "coast" out here lol.

Anyway, nice to have you at the forum!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Better yet...it's "I'm going down the shore" no matter where you are in the state :lol:. In Mass. it's 'down the beach". Unless you're "going to the Cape" Every area has it's idiosyncrasies....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, MeowMom! Thank you for saving lives. That's what you're doing when you do TNR. I hope you'll share some of your experiences at the Feral Forum! And yes, we love pictures!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be nice. :wink: If you want a signature you can read this: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=20205


----------



## MeowMom (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi again,
For all of you asking about the NJ reference "Jersey Shore" this explains it pretty well:

(JERSEY SHORE) Popular term used to describe the Atlantic Ocean coastline of the State of NJ. NJ natives who are planning to go to the area often say they are going "down the shore". The term "Jersey Shore" is often shortened to simply "The Shore" by natives of NJ (just as the name of the state is sometimes shortened to just Jersey). The Jersey Shore is composed of the coastal communities of (from north to south) Monmouth, Ocean, Atlantic and Cape May counties. Though the city of Cape May has been a summer retreat since the 1760's, the Jersey Shore did not become a truly popular summer resort area until the mid-19th century, when railroads made it relatively easy for people to travel to the region. Summer tourism accounts for a large percentage of the economies of the four Jersey Shore counties, especially in Atlantic (home of Atlantic City) and Cape May counties (Cape May County's economy is almost entirely dependent on tourism). Jersey Shore locals sometimes refer to summer tourists as bennies (most often heard in Monmouth and Ocean counties) or shoobies (generally used in Atlantic and Cape May counties). Visitors to the Jersey Shore often ask why the region is called "shore" and not "beach." The truth is, nobody knows.

From the website "Urban Dictionary"


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Brings back memories, LOL! Jersey girl at heart here too, grew up at the shore in Brigantine, I still find it hard to say lets go to the coast, it will always be lets go to the shore. Thanks for the smiles!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I worked a whole summer cashiering at Fralinger's Salt Water Taffy store at Tennessee and the Boardwalk, and sang in St. Andrew's By the Sea Lutheran Church choir. I still miss it. I, as a Pennsylvanian, went to the beach, though! :wink: I'd love to go back.


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

welcome!


----------

